# Pregnant Black Molly?



## kmlepri (Aug 7, 2013)

My black molly gave birth to 7 (or more) fry last week. For the first few days she seemed more lively, but now she is back to the way she was before she gave birth: sleeping/laying around a lot, hiding a lot, etc. Is it possible she will give birth again soon? Or could it just be because I just moved her into a new tank? I gave her API stress coat and it seemed to help a little, but not much. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In about a month you can expect more.


----------

